# DIY Studio Shed Project Foundation (Built ON Wood Decking??) Help / Guidance



## GritsNGravyyyy (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello Everyone, new to the forum, but excited to be here!

Appreciate any insight/guidance you can offer! Apologies if not the right area to post.

In short, I am wondering if it is ok to build a studio shed (9X10 feet) on top of a pressure-treated and painted deck for foundation, to last 5-8 years. Or if I should be reinforcing things/making modifications before adding more weight with the roof tiles etc./siding/windows/door? *Attached* are some photos of the project in its current state to showcase...





Due to Covid, building this for a little home gym to be used through the year (I live in CT/USA where is does snow in the winter).

Unfortunately, as you can see, being a DIY project (still new to this!) I jumped the gun and started the project to only now realize I maybe should have cut through to put cement foundation on corners or should have put down stone/cement under the deck - or maybe I am just being paranoid and can proceed as is???

What do you all think?

If I should be reinforce/tweaking the foundation before proceeding, any recommendations on how to do so easily given my current status? And the fact that the area this is located is next to my pool, so I cant move it anywhere - but am open to suggestions on how to possibly jack up?

Thanks so much everyone, stressing out over here but desperate to proceed and get this done - as I have been mulling over what to do for months now 

~SB


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

How does the deck framing line up with the vertical posts? You'd likely be okay if the posts are directly above the joists.


----------

